# sheepshead massacre



## bbarton13

chase and i went after some sheepies this morning and killed em. fished for 2 1/2 hours until we ran out of fiddlers....... non stop bite!....so get out there and get you some, there all over the bridges!


----------



## hdvw1

Nice haul!!! What bridge where u at?


----------



## jdhkingfisher

before anyone asks, they were caught in the water.


----------



## bbarton13

they gonna be on ANY bridge? find one close to your house and go!


----------



## Snatch it

Nice haul!!


----------



## JD7.62

Nice haul, whered you get thw fiddlers? Did you try live shrimp? Ive always had better luck with shrimp then fiddlers but it may just be a confidence thing.


----------



## hdvw1

The water... Nice!!!


----------



## bbarton13

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Most all bait stores have fiddlers right now, ive used shrimp around spring time and had alot of luck but fiddlers seem to be the key right now. I think fiddlers are harder for them to steal without getting the hook in there mouth!


----------



## Big B

Looks like lillian bridge Fl side on the left to me


----------



## Pi Lvr83

Great haul! One question-why the baseball bat in the red Hobie?


----------



## bbarton13

Pi Lvr83 said:


> Great haul! One question-why the baseball bat in the red Hobie?


incase somebody tried to rob us for our fish...lol.. nah to knock some barnacles off to chum up the sheepies....


----------



## bbarton13

heres some tips on how to rig for em, i prefer the dropper rig!
http://floridasportfishing.com/maga...ur-face-sheepshead.html#.TtqZb7iExyE.facebook


----------



## snaptrap

Man I need to get out there


----------



## fishn4fun

That's a good haul of sheepies. How deep are you finding them?


----------



## bbarton13

these were about 15 to 20 feet


----------



## MrPhoShiz

awesome job as always B. Kinda wished i didnt sell the yak....


----------



## chaps

U guys killed it! Catching sheeps takes some skills. Good work


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Looks like gulfbreeze side of Garcon pt.


----------



## Redalert08

Awesome day gulf breeze is really a hotspot now days! Got stuck by one of those jokers and my hand look like a puffy marshmallow lol gonna be some good eatin!

Chase


----------



## Night Wing

That's quite a haul. :thumbsup:


----------



## alm

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> Looks like gulfbreeze side of Garcon pt.


 X2 Thats what i was thinking:yes:


----------



## grey ghost

dang nice haul rite there!! goood eatin!!!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

I mean its all good alot of people that dont know where spots are dont really know how to catch them, so a few little pointers to help them wont kill.


----------



## Kingfish880

Very nice! Ya'll tore them up!


----------



## bbarton13

heres a video i made from yesterdasy


----------



## Redalert08

Video turned out awesome wish it had zoom and seen some of the ones I caught!

Chase


----------



## tmber8

Great video man. You guys got down and dirty in those bridge pilings!

Looks like the domination of 'ole Doc Ard continues!


----------



## oxbeast1210

Barton how is your camera mounted? that's the go pro right? 
lastly is there a remote to turn it on and record or u do it manually?


----------



## bbarton13

yea my pro angler it scratch the f up bad, yes its a gopro no it does not have a remote, i leave it running, i have a 16gb card and it will last for a couple of hours, just editing the footage takes a while. it is mounted on this pole i made from this link. http://palmettokayakfishing.com/free-downloads.html and is put in my rod holder on my cooler.


----------



## navkingfisher

I was wonderin 'bout the bat too!


----------



## grey ghost

The batt is to knock the hell outta somebody if they try to steal them fish!! Lol


----------



## wyld3man

bbarton13 said:


> yea my pro angler it scratch the f up bad, yes its a gopro no it does not have a remote, i leave it running, i have a 16gb card and it will last for a couple of hours, just editing the footage takes a while. it is mounted on this pole i made from this link. http://palmettokayakfishing.com/free-downloads.html and is put in my rod holder on my cooler.


Have you tried using the bumpers/fenders that boats use? I was tied up to a piling one day with 2 of them wedged between me and the piling. I tied the bumpers/fenders off to the handles by the seat and it worked good.


----------



## wyld3man

grey ghost said:


> The batt is to knock the hell outta somebody if they try to steal them fish!! Lol


or seagulls when you are trolling a spoon and you have to persuade them to spit your 5$ spoon out


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Nice job! 

I think I'm gonna go under the bridge and get me some head too!


----------



## gaffy

I don't know where the pics were taken, but I see thousands of sheepies at the Gulf Breeze side of the Garcon Point Bridge in The West flats every year. The problem is getting there in a kayak. They don't want you parking on the road parallel to the bridge, so unless you know someone with a house or condo, it's a long pedal or paddle from Bay Alex -- longer getting back -- 2.5 miles each way. Also, lot's of rocks and branches and gooey mud if you need to get to shore -- so be a bit careful if you try it. Last, I totally agree with the fender idea. Just be careful. Gaffy


----------

